# Need help w/cole slaw



## lisacsco (Jun 4, 2007)

I shredded some cabbage, some sugar, vinegar, salt, pepper, and mayo
, but I couldnt get it right.  Was ok, but something is missing.

How does everyone make thiers??

I think I didnt had enough vinegar and sugar, whats a good ratio?

thanks!

Lisa


----------



## white cloud (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a bunch of slaw recipes but would have to dig em up. But what I like to do is mix the dressing in a seperate bowl and taste it. I allways add a little fine chopped onion, a squirt of yellow mustard and even though Im'e not a big fan of celery seed maybe just a small pinch it goes a long way. Check out willy crawfords soul food recipe site and go to the archives them southern folks can make some good grub, I have been a subscriber to that site for about four years and still have over two hundred e-mails in my inbox that I haven't even opened yet.


----------



## lisacsco (Jun 4, 2007)

White Cloud....I love this site you told me about :)  It is really cool and helpful!  Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 5, 2007)

Here's one i like, same ingredients....
1 1/2 cups mayo
1/2 cup vinegar
1/3 cup sugar
1/2 tablespoon celery seed
salt n pepper
head of cabbage and 2 carrots grated


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey White cloud I done a web search and came up with no willy crawford can ya help me out I likes me some soul food :)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 5, 2007)

I believe you are looking for http://chitterlings.com/

They have a discussion board as well which looks interesting.


----------



## white cloud (Jun 5, 2007)

It is Willie Crawford but you can also use the one Tulsa Jeff sent, same thang purty much


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 5, 2007)

i substitute apple cider vinegar  or red wine vinegar for the white.


----------



## lisacsco (Jun 5, 2007)

I used the apple cider vinegar, I just didnt use enough :)

thanks everyone!

Lisa


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks Jeff it looks like a neat site


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 5, 2007)

Here's my favorite:

1 head red cabbage 1 1/2 to 2 lbs
1/2 cup cider vinegar
2 tbs granulated sugar
1 tsp celery seed
1 tsp kosher salt
1 tsp fresh ground black pepper
1 1/2 cups mayo
1 tbs Dijon mustard

You can cut back on the quantities if you desire, but I like my slaw with alot of dressing.

Cut the cabbage in half, through the core. Remove the core and slice the cabbage as thin as possible. Mix all the ingredients (except cabbage) in a large bowl. Taste test to see if you need to add anything more. Add the cabbage and toss to coat evenly. Store covered in the fridge overnight, mix well before serving.

This goes exceptionally well with or on pulled pork sammiches!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 7, 2007)

I like to add a few marichino cheeries and a bit the juice for sweetness vice sugar.


----------



## smoked (Jun 7, 2007)

8 cups finely diced cabbage (about 1 head)
1/4 cup diced carrot 
2 tablespoons minced onion 
1/3 cup sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper 
1/4 cup milk 
1/2 cup mayo 
1/4 cup buttermilk 
1 1/2 tablespoons white vinegar 
2 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice 



Cabbage and carrots must be finely diced.
(I use fine shredder disc on food processor.) Pour cabbage and carrot mixture into large bowl and stir in minced onions.
Using regular blade on food processor process remaining ingredients until smooth.
Pour over vegetable mixture and mix thoroughly.
Cover bowl and refrigerate several hours or overnight before serving.
This is similar to KFC's coleslaw......


----------



## lisacsco (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Bill!!

This looks GREAT!!

Lisa


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 8, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm buttermilk ... never tried that. Bet it's real creamy huh?


----------



## up in smoke (Jun 8, 2007)

Has anyone ever substituted balsamic vinegar for the normal white/apple/wine? And if so â€¦how was it?


----------



## smoked (Jun 8, 2007)

not really, but it gives it a bit of a "tang"....


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 8, 2007)

I will have to try that! Still got about a lb of buttermilk powder left.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 9, 2007)

The dressing I really like for cole slaw, is one I get from Sam's club...it is a Vidalia Onion Vinegarette...comes in a 40oz bottle....real creamy...name on bottle is Virginia Brand..


----------

